# spring into sight



## ghad

Hi everyone 

"_She sprang into sight about sixty yards away_"

I've been trying to translate this into fusHa, my attempt: 
وثبتْ إلى مرمى البصر على بُعد حوالى ستين مترا

But isn't مرمى البصر :eye-shot or range of vision?!
could  _sprang into sight  _be ظهرتْ فى المشهد ?!


----------



## the-moon-light

Hi Ghad : )

I would prefer if you want a help in a translation, it would be better to give all the meanings you have about the word you're asking about or looking for, because that way you'll make it easier for members who like to help : )

Your sentence can be translated into:
"_She sprang into sight about sixty yards away_"
*"قفزتْ بمرأىً مني على بعد حوالي ستين ياردة"*

Isn't yards more than meters?

I hope thats help you


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ghad, why don't you give us a little more context: is it a novel? Was she running away...etc. That way we might be able to give you a few more options.

moon-ligh: Actually, a yard is apprx. 90 cm.


----------



## ghad

Sorry! 
yes Mahaodeh it's a novel, I think the meaning is :_she appeared_ ,
someone was waiting for her and when she appeared at a distance he said:" _finally!_,_She sprang into sight about sixty yards away"_


----------



## Mahaodeh

OK, I would translate that as: أخيرًا! بدت أمام عيني على بعد حوالي 55 مترا

أخيرا ظهرت بمرأى مني على بعد 55م

أخيرا بانت على بعد 55م


----------



## cherine

I suggest: وأخيرًا، ظهرت/بدت فجأة على بُعد ستين ياردة
Using قفزت، وثبت means that she jumped into sight, and I don't think it's the correct meaning of the sentence.


----------



## ghad

cherine said:


> Using قفزت، وثبت means that she jumped into sight, and I don't think it's the correct meaning of the sentence.


Yes Cherine, you're right. I just loved the wording '_sprang into sight'_ ,too bad I can't translate it the same way into Arabic  

thanks guys for your replies


----------



## the-moon-light

cherine said:


> Using قفزت، وثبت means that she jumped into sight, and I don't think it's the correct meaning of the sentence.


 
Actuly, _sprang>spring_, it means: to jump; to leap; to start or rise suddenly. So, it's close to قفزت or وثبت actuly.




ghad said:


> Sorry!
> yes Mahaodeh it's a novel, I think the meaning is :_she appeared_ ,
> someone was waiting for her and when she appeared at a distance he said:" _finally!_,_She sprang into sight about sixty yards away"_


 
As I mentioned before, it means something rised suddenly or simply jumped.


The source:

http://ardictionary.com/Spring/13389


Hope that helps


----------



## cherine

I agree with you that "to spring" means "to jump". It's the meaning given by all the dictionaries I've checked.
But I still believe that using قفزت/وثبت in the Arabic sentence wouldn't sound as natural as the English one.

But this is just my opinion.


----------



## Josh_

Yes, "spring" and "jump" are similar, however, spring often denotes a suddenness in action.

How about this:

وأخيرًا، إذا بها تظهرعلى مرأى مني على بعد 60 يارده.


Out of curiosity could we use مرمى البصر here?


----------



## ghad

Thanks *ya moon light* 

Yes Cherine, that's my opinion too. I've been thinking of طفرتْ إلى المشهد بظهورها على بُعد ستين ياردة
or maybe ظهرتْ للبصرعلى بُعد حوالى ستين ياردة
what do you think?

I found here things like _to spring into action_  and  _to spring into existence._


----------



## cherine

Josh_ said:


> Yes, "spring" and "jump" are similar, however, spring often denotes a suddenness in action.


Thanks for this information, Josh.
This is what I sensed from that verb, this is why I used فجأة in my translation.


> How about this:
> 
> وأخيرًا، إذا بها تظهرعلى مرأى مني على بعد 60 ياردة.


Good one. إذا بها also denotes suddenness. But I would put "minni" at the end of the sentences, or remove it altogether.


> Out of curiosity could we use مرمى البصر here?


Yes of course, but this won't be as precise as 60 yards (you can't use على مرمى البصر + a fixed distance).


ghad said:


> I've been thinking of طفرتْ إلى المشهد بظهورها على بُعد ستين ياردة
> or maybe ظهرتْ للبصرعلى بُعد حوالى ستين ياردة
> what do you think?


I like the second one more.
طفرت إلى المشهد is a bit poetic, but I guess it's ok to use it. Just don't use بظهورها in the same sentence because it's redundant. If she طفرت then it's already understood that she ظهرت .


----------



## Ansari84

Hi all,

Josh and Cherine, the two of you mentioned the construction "إذا بها" as denoting suddenness. I'm unfamiliar with this phrase and am wondering if you would you mind explaining it in a little more detail? Thanks!


----------



## cherine

Hi Ansari,

I don't have much to say about it. It's simply that 
إذا بـ+ضمير+فعل --> expresses an action that happens suddenly or unexpectedly:
كنت أكلمه، وإذا به يغادر الغرفة دون أن يرد عليّ
كنت أسمع المذياع/الراديو، وإذا بهم يعلنون قيام الحرب
طلب منها الزواج، وإذا بها تخبره أنها مرتبطة بشخص آخر


----------



## Ansari84

Thanks Cherine,

I think I get it now. I suppose this one of those linguistic constructions that one just has to accept as is. Thank you for the example sentences, though; seeing the phrase in context is a huge help.


----------



## cherine

You're most welcome. 

I'm sorry I couldn't come with more lucid or rational explanation, but I'm glad the examples helped.
Hopefully, someone else could come with an explanation.


----------



## Xence

I was wondering if تراءت لي would not be more appropriate...


----------



## Aphrodyte

Xence said:


> I was wondering if تراءت لي would not be more appropriate...


   I would use this same expression as well...even though it means appearing from a distance.


----------

